# Ode to Matt Pist



## Tamah Go Das (Mar 3, 2007)

I know that Im not the most popular guy on here nor my school of thought but can we just at least agree to disagree? and/or if not that just agree that Matt Pist is fucking awesome for working so hard on this website for all of us to enjoy?I mean has there been a better website for/by alternative travelers?I havent come across one.Theres another good one I know of but they always try to censor illegal/contraversial stuff especially talk of trainhopping.I dedicate this thread to Matt and his big balls for putting his neck out on the line and providing us with such an awesome website...(is there a brown smudge on my nose? but no seriously..)

Post edited by: Tamah Go Das, at: 2007/03/03 04:51


----------



## Mady (Mar 3, 2007)

I was thinkin' about askin him to prom hes so dreamy <3
Sorry Deed


----------



## Marik (Mar 3, 2007)

I went with him last year, it wasn't that great. New idea! HOBO PROM! Everyone gets really smelly, dirty, etc. Then find someone to rent out a hilton ballroom. It would be great! Anyways, yeah, thanks Matt!


----------



## Mady (Mar 3, 2007)

I would TOTALLY go to Hobo prom.


----------

